# Are Graco and Titan compatible?



## blackstone (Nov 30, 2008)

I've got 3 sprayers, and lots of parts (extra guns and hoses, lots of tips, etc.)

I'm thinking of pickiup up a Titan 1140 second hand. Does anyone know if my Graco hose and guns will work with a Titan sprayer

THanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Most, if not ALL hoses and guns are interchangeable between sprayers.

You can't exchange gun parts between Titan and Graco that I am aware of...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

The only big differnce is may be gun tip thread screw size maybe. Other wise it is Ford and GM.


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

blackstone said:


> Does anyone know if my Graco hose and guns will work with a Titan sprayer
> 
> THanks!



No it won't. 

But if you trade me your Contractor 2 gun for my Titan gun, you should be able to use your new titan sprayer.


----------



## MR.X (Mar 9, 2009)

yes the hoses as long as the connectors are the same size threads as the ones you are replacing ,then you are fine,ive heard and seen guys use g-10 guns which is a wagner cheap gun on gracos and titans...


----------

